# fiat ducato wheel size?



## quartet

Hi
Have I wasted £9.99!
Just bought 1 of those cheapy wheelclamps from Netto
It don't fit my current Renault master! (16" wheels)
Does anybody know the size of the New Fiat's wheels? pls
Getting my new bessie e560 soon!
Ta
Barry


----------



## Grizzly

Our E530 has Continental Camper tyres. They are 225/70 which I assume is cm.
The relevant numbers are R15C 112/1105

Don't know if you can look that up on the Continental tyres website and get the relevant information in inches - ?

I do know that the spendid Bulldog wheelclamp that we bought from Outdoorbits for our Boxer, has had to have some adjustments to fit these tyres which are wider.

Hope this of some use.

H


----------



## quartet

*fiat wheel size*

Thanks
I think the R15 says it all!
ie It should fit 
PS if anybody lives near Netto in Birtley, Durham they still had 1 or 2 left!"
Thanks again
Barry


----------



## trevorf

Yes R15 means it has 15" wheels. But be careful, the last version of the Ducato also ran on 15" wheels *but* the maxi chassis 3850kg version had 16" wheels.

Trevor


----------



## jaks

*wheel clamp /tyre size*

hi Just came in from fitting new wheel clamp on my bessie e425 with 15ins wheels i got it from Aldi £14/99 3 years warranty can be used with or without plate i have to take of the wheel embelisher to fit it but it is great and cannot use the plate but it is fine more piece of mind JAKS :lol:


----------

